# 8N Restoration Question



## Oakfan (Sep 26, 2010)

I am restoring my 8N and I need some help!
I want to take the rear wheel rims apart to clean and strip them for repainting. My question is: What is the correct precedure to remove the centers from the outer rings?
My concern is that if I remove them, Will it cause the wheels to be out of round when I put them back together? Should I mark their position before I disassemble. Should I remove the tires first before doing anything or what ever you all suggest..... Thanks to all for your HELP and suggestions.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Oakfan! Unfamiliar with the 8N wheels. The 8N we had when I was a kid (30 years ago) is too faint in my memory, but sure seems that they should auto center, and even if they did happen to be slightly offset, the tractor travels slow enough to where I wouldn't think it would be noticable. However.....We have a great many 8N folks here that should be able to help you more better! In the meantime, pull up a tractor seat and hang out!


----------



## kdmoser (Mar 5, 2008)

I've had the rims off the centers on my 8N several times. I wouldn't worry about getting the rims and tires out of round. The original hat rims and later loop rims are a bit different, but both self center as you tighten the bolts to draw them on. Go for it.


----------



## Dale M (Jan 16, 2009)

I usually marked the position that the centers came off from and then just put them back together in that same spot. Tighten the bolts evenly and you'll be fine. None of the rims were perfect and all had a wee bit of run out but not so you'd ever notice. If you want them really true then jack up the wheel off of the ground and loosen the rim up a bit in one spot and tighten it in the other and you can change it a little bit [but not a lot]. I never take the tires off of the rims except for a flat or rim replacement as it's a heck of a lot of work.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Dale M said:


> I never take the tires off of the rims except for a flat or rim replacement as it's a heck of a lot of work.


Ditto, I leave it to the pro's..


----------

